# Black & Decker Dovetail Jig



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all,
I was helping an ederly neighbor clean up her baasement yesterday and found an old B&D dovetail jig. She offered me the jig and some money for my help and I said keep your money but if you don't want the jig I'll take it.

Now the problem, it's definetely old, I would says 70's vintage. There are no numbers, letters or any other identifying marks, except for Black & Decker, The Black & Decker Company, Townson MD. It didn't come with any instructions. I believe it is complete, but seems very simple, could be some missing parts. I will post a pic of it as soon as I can figure out how. I've been trying, but it's not been working.

Assuming I can ID this jig, I'm very new (10 minutes maybe) to dovetailing. However, I have to make new cabinets for the kitchen, so I would like to make dovetail drawer boxes. As a generic question and I'm sure there are an infinite number of variables here, what size guide bushing should I use. I plan on using 1/2" maple stock for the boxes.

Also, does any body have one of these jigs, is a 3/4 hp router enough to cut dovetails. I have a newly acquired Makita M361 that I would like to dedicate to this purpose (thnx, allthunbs for the idea).

Thanx,
Ross


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Ross:

Any photos? It might help us to help you.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ross

I only one that B & D made is the one below that I know about is this the same one you have ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-AND-DECKER-DOVETAIL-JIG-TYPE-S_W0QQitemZ310112315551QQcmdZViewItem

here's a link to a manual that should do the trick,,most are setup the same way...you just don't have the pull down lock handles...

http://grizzly.com/images/manuals/h0983_m.pdf

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/partbrands.cgi
==========

======



Ross72 said:


> Hi all,
> I was helping an ederly neighbor clean up her baasement yesterday and found an old B&D dovetail jig. She offered me the jig and some money for my help and I said keep your money but if you don't want the jig I'll take it.
> 
> Now the problem, it's definetely old, I would says 70's vintage. There are no numbers, letters or any other identifying marks, except for Black & Decker, The Black & Decker Company, Townson MD. It didn't come with any instructions. I believe it is complete, but seems very simple, could be some missing parts. I will post a pic of it as soon as I can figure out how. I've been trying, but it's not been working.
> ...


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanx Bob!!! I've been a member for less than a week, the support and info on this forum is simply amazing. I'm gonna head out to the shop and make some sawdust!!!
Thanx again,
Ross


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Ross

Make a cup for me too (saw dust),,,_ I should but I'm a bit lazy today 

===
_


Ross72 said:


> Thanx Bob!!! I've been a member for less than a week, the support and info on this forum is simply amazing. I'm gonna head out to the shop and make some sawdust!!!
> Thanx again,
> Ross


----------



## woodshopdemos (Oct 13, 2008)

You will want to use the collar that fits the best in the fingers of the jig.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

If i am not mistaken, Sears sold those back in the 70,s If so, i have the instructions somewhere for it. If so, I will try to post them.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Howard, thanx for the reply. I've been using it for a few days now and I think I 've got it about right. If you have the instructions, PLEASE post them. They can only help.

Thanx,
Ross


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ross, I have what looks like the same dovetail jig, also a copy of the instructions, if you don't receive them from elsewhere, just email or send me a PM with your street address and I will post them out to you, this would be better than emailing copies.


----------



## blfuller123 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link. I have the same jig and never had a copy of the real instructions.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I will look it up to day, Had to plow out the driveway in order to get ready for that cool spell!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Sears Dovetail Template*

Sorry, So far every attempt to upload the template files has failed


----------



## meronas (Jun 12, 2009)

I have the same but i dont have manual (i am from Greece and i dont write well)
please help
Nikos


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have an Elu in orange and black, it is the same as the thumbnail. Alas no manual.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Howard

This is a old post,but send me the manual via.email and I will spit the file and post it for you/him.. 

Or you download the FREE software and spit the file and then upload it to forum easy stuff.. 
note*** the user of the file will need the program to put the file back as one file..

http://www.dekabyte.com/filesplitter/

===========



dutchman 46 said:


> Sorry, So far every attempt to upload the template files has failed


----------



## allenindurban (Apr 18, 2012)

*Black and decker dovetail jig*



harrysin said:


> Ross, I have what looks like the same dovetail jig, also a copy of the instructions, if you don't receive them from elsewhere, just email or send me a PM with your street address and I will post them out to you, this would be better than emailing copies.


HI Harry. I'm in Durban, South Africa and also have the same jig. is it possible to email me the instructions please? I'm not having luck elsewhere..

[email protected]

many thanks


----------

